# lipo charging question



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

im new with lipo's, i have an 11.1 3 cell pack, my question is what amperage would i charge it at? i have a duratrax ice charger, any other settings would be appreciated. such as peak mv.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Charge at a max of 1C (where see is the capacity of the pack.....2000mah = 2 amps). Since lipoly doesn't peak, don't worry about a delta peak setting. It shouldn't even be an option in lipoly mode. You want 4.2V per cell (12.6V for the 3 cell pack) at which point the charge will switch from constant current (CC) mode to constant voltage (cv) mode while the charge current trickles down to nothing as the battery is filled.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you have a 1300 mah pack 1.3amps if you have a 1750 you want 1.7amps and so on!! Hope this helps

Brandon


----------



## FASTALJR (Sep 27, 2001)

Tony u running a 3 cell in a Mini???? That thing is gonna be a missle!


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

hey al, long time no see , im not runnning 3 cell at the track, i was just toying with it in my alley, ...man is it blistering fast! 11.1v is just too fast, im waiting for my 2 cell lipo, for the past 2 races i have been using my 1100 stock pack.

tony


----------



## Cheesehead (Nov 1, 2005)

You'd better be using a Li-Po charger! Standard NiMh and NiCd chargers will SERIOUSLY damage a Li-Po, and you run a risk of fire. 
(For the record, a 11.1v Li-Po pack actually charges to a maximum voltage of 12.6 volts.)


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

i have the duratrax ICE charger, as i stated in the above post.


----------

